# Conversion .mbox en format de texte



## Guillotina (1 Juillet 2014)

J'ai passé toute la journée à la recherche d'un logiciel capable de convertir un fichier mbox dans n'importe quel format de texte (html,. Txt,. Doc,. Odt). Jusqu'à présent, je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherche. J'ai vu uniquement des solutions destinées à transférer des e-mails d'un service à l'autre, ou à al récupération de messages archivés. Ce n'est pas ce que je cherche. Je suis plutôt intéressé à collecter un ensemble de courriels pour démarrer le projet de publication d'une correspondance ... 

J'ai découvert qu'on peut ouvrir les fichier .mbox avec TextEdit et LibreOffice sans aucune conversion, mais puisque le contenu est codé, le résultat n'est pas faciles à lire. Soit il faut éditer, soit faire une conversion.  

J'ai constaté qu'il y a des logiciels qui savent transformer des fichiers .mbox en fichiers .html, mais ceux-ci ne sont pas disponibles pour Mac: je pense à Hypermail, mbx2html, mboxConv_setup ... 

Quelqu'un sait s'il existe un logiciel qui puisse faire la conversion du .mbox vers un fichier de texte?

Merci,


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2014)

un contournement simple

ouvrir les mbox avec ce qui est prévu pour ca:

Mail
Puis archiver  les messages en format texte
( le _enregister sous d_e mail est en rtf par defaut)


----------



## Aliboron (1 Juillet 2014)

Oui, ou avec Entourage 2008 (il fonctionne peut-être aussi avec Outlook 2011, je ne sais plus si j'ai essayé) il existe un Applescript permettant l'archivage des messages dans un fichier Word, et un autre pour un fichier TextEdit. Voir par ici (l'un s'appelle Entourage Many to Word, et l'autre Many to TextEdit). 

Ceci dit, je présume qu'on peut obtenir quelque chose d'assez voisin avec Mail et Automator...


----------



## Guillotina (2 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour Pascalformac et Aliboron, 

J'ai suivi à la lettre les conseils de pascalformac et j'ai désormais mes messages .mbox sous .doc et .pdf. L'opération est simple et rapide, je n'aurais pas pu être mieux servi.   

Le message d'Aliboron m'intéresse surtout sur sa dernière phrase, la mention presque mystique d'un logiciel que je n'ai jamais essayé d'explorer jusqu'à présent, mais que je sens désormais l'obligation morale de l'étudier de prêt : automator. En ce qui concerne Entourage, je ne pense pas m'en servir pour l'instant. 

Merci beaucoup tous les deux de vos conseils. Bonne journée !!

G.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2014)

il y a des applecscript autour de ca
il y en a plein ( texte et pj , avec sans les entêtes etc etc)

gaffe certains scripts trop anciens ont des syntaxes non compatibles avec les facons mavericks

Et en contournement simple
si par exemple tu veux rapidement avoir le texte de dizaines centaines de messages en une manip ou presque  tu les  selectionnes en groupes ( messages  contigus ou séparés) et l'enregistrer sous ca donnera UN fichier avec tous les textes dedans


----------

